

Build a Better Bulb for a $10 Million Prize  - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/25/technology/25bulb.html?_r=1&hp

======
icey
I've scrolled past this headline 5 times now, and every time I've thought it
said "Build a better _BLUB_ for a $10 million prize".

This place has ruined my ability to read 4 letter words.

~~~
jcapote
Glad I wasn't the only one!

------
fishercs
imo this is how government should work, not do the work for us, but promote
and reward for the work that is done.

------
physcab
I was somewhat surprised by the cost. They mention current LED bulb prices
around $100 and are driving it towards $20-$25. Which ones are they talking
about? I found some on Amazon for $5-$10.

Maybe it's not the right kind of white light. I know that LEDs have pretty low
spread (they only cover 10's of nm in wavelength) and in order to assemble a
good white light you have to have the right number and intensity of LEDs to
produce the consumer-friendly color.

~~~
fishercs
I believe the actual problem with LED's is the fact that lowering voltage
output to an LED doesn't make the light dim.

I remember reading an article about this somewhere, it was a little over my
head but a pretty interesting read if someone has the link available.

------
zck
I'm glad they're responding to people's reactions to compact florescent bulbs.
A lot of people could be saving money with them, but aren't. My father, for
instance, refuses to switch. I asked him, and he said he doesn't know why.
Even after I made sure he knew they weren't that expensive, and would save him
money over the medium-term, he won't consider them. Maybe if LED bulbs have
more bugs ironed out when they're introduced, they'll be more accepted.

------
andyf
Another case of "government intervention" that will benefit us in the long
run.

------
_ck_
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=842723>

